# Investigating the Overlord of Slarifar



## Chaldfont (Jan 22, 2002)

I just had to post this story written by one of my players of a between-session event leading up to our next session on Saturday.  You can read it here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/threelakes/files/Session Notes/korven2.doc

Here is an excerpt to get you interested:

Douse the torches!" Korven commanded, putting his own out as he realized what was before them when a fang-filled muzzle was made partially visible by the blolood dripping from it.

"Are you mad?" Karl asked, nonetheless complying quickly.

"Do it!  Do it now!" Korven repeated, swinging where he thought one of the hellcats stood.  His blade swished through empty air, as the creature had moved and eluded the blade.

As the hallway darkened, four large cats began to become visible, blue light emanating from their bodies.  Greedily lapping up the blood spurting from its victim's throat, the cat before Korven didn't realize it was visible to the humans until Korven's blade pierced its flank, driving deep into its flesh but missing the heart.  Screaming a howl too alien and intelligent for a simple cat, the creature looked up to see darkened hall illuminated only by the soft blue glow.  The hellcat howled again as it launched itself at Korven.  Ash dropped to one knee and stuck his axe into its underside, cutting deep into the cat's belly.  The devil-cat stumbled as its entrails hit the floor, and after a rapier punctured its eye and brain the blue glow subsided into darkness.


----------

